# Show downloads between networks?



## berg0449 (Nov 5, 2011)

On various tivos including edge I am wondering about show downloads between tivos. I know all need to be on same account. But I am wondering if they need to be on same network?

My thoughts if this would work. I have a summer trailer that can purchase wifi but little ota tv. If I brought up the TiVo can I go online and copy shows between my units? I have to purchase the wifi so trying to see first if it might work.

This summer I was just bring TiVo home load shows and bring it up to remain off network for a few weeks.





Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## kdmorse (Jan 29, 2001)

> But I am wondering if they need to be on same network?

Short version: they must believe they are on the same network. They do check that their ip address/netmask results in them believing they are on the same network. Usually this is accomplished with a bridge mode VPN of some sort. 

There's no cookbook, all the answers depend on your personal setup, skillset, and equipment. You have to be a networking guy, and in the mood to futz with it. But it does work.

Although I've never known anyone to attempt it over Wifi. Maybe if the Wifi were constant and good enough...


----------



## ClearToLand (Jul 10, 2001)

kdmorse said:


> *Short version: they must believe they are on the same network.* They do check that their ip address/netmask results in them believing they are on the same network. Usually this is accomplished with a bridge mode VPN of some sort.
> 
> *There's no cookbook, all the answers depend on your personal setup, skillset, and equipment. You have to be a networking guy, and in the mood to futz with it. But it does work.*
> 
> Although I've never known anyone to attempt it over Wifi. Maybe if the Wifi were constant and good enough...





berg0449 said:


> ...This summer *I was just bring TiVo home load shows and bring it up to remain off network for a few weeks*.


What you were doing is probably your 'Best Bet'... 

If you're sensitive / thin-skinned / not willing to exert a SUBSTANTIAL amount of effort,

*> > > *STOP* READING HERE < < <*​
Go to my User Profile, CLICK "*Ignore*" and never be bothered by me again... 


Spoiler



OK. *YOU* CLICKed and decided to continue...  :thumbsup:


berg0449 said:


> On various tivos including edge I am wondering about show downloads between tivos. I know all need to be on same account. But *I am wondering if they need to be on same network?*
> 
> My thoughts if this would work. I have a summer trailer that *can purchase wifi* but little ota tv. If I brought up the TiVo *can I go online and copy shows between my units?* I have to purchase the wifi so trying to see first if it might work...


IMHO, folks who post simple questions on what I perceive to be technical subjects:

Don't have the Technical Ability to complete the task.
Haven't bothered to do any homework / research on the topic.
Over the past month or so, I've spent ~30-60 minutes EACH replying to ~9-10 TCF folks who had a problem that I felt I could help them with. In return, I've been '_blown off_' with:

It's too complicated.
It's too much effort / work involved.
CUSSED AT!
Crickets...
I've been told that I'm:

Cold
Unwelcoming
Rude
Abrupt
If you're *STILL* reading, after all these 'Warnings', here are my 'thoughts':

As @kdmorse said, if you *KNEW* what was involved in creating a VPN for your TiVo Units, you wouldn't have asked the questions that you did (Not your fault that you didn't know - It is my observation here on TCF that most "Non-Technical" folks over-estimate their abilities and under-estimate the complexity of the task of repairing a TiVo Unit. @fcfc2 was kind enough (Thanks! :thumbsup: ) a few years ago to share a LINK to:

*Dunning-Kruger effect - Wikipedia*​
and I've been referring back to it quite often.


Spoiler



Just in case you decide to take this the wrong way, this LINK is not a personal attack - it's just sharing information which I enjoy doing. My interests have always been technical - Math and Science in school, not too interested in Art or Literature or Psychology . Read a history of my posts here on TCF - I'm fairly prolific in my verbiage  and not a 'sniper'  who only presents either 'some of the information' or 'incorrect information' (i.e. what worked for him 'might' work for you, but it might not...  ), which can mislead a Non-Technical person down the wrong path  .


Let's discard the VPN idea.

Filling up the TiVo Unit with shows and bringing it with you is one idea. It works and you already have all the hardware necessary and you know how to do it.

Another idea is using PyTiVo Desktop with your PC and downloading the shows you want to an External HDD ($$$). Then you get a TiVo Stream 4K (currently on sale for $29 - more $$$). Then you load / sideload:

Plex OR
Emby OR
Kodi OR
VLC etc...
...onto the TiVo Stream 4K (or a laptop; or a desktop).

This leaves the 'fragile' TiVo Unit safe and sound at home, still recording whatever shows air while you're away.

Let me know if this idea sounds feasible to you and I'll give you more 'terms' to SEARCH on.

Good Luck!


----------

